# ODNR Fish Report: Oct 3, 2007



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go... It's STEELIE TIME!!! (and just about everything else!)

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=75430


----------

